# Passive Betting



## PassiveBetting (Dec 6, 2022)

Ok i got it now how personal threads work. I post all my threads again here

December 5th 

PAOK vs Aris Limassol 2.5+
Inter Milan vs Gzira 3.5+

Total ODD 2.2
(Won)

December 5th

reece
Kalithea vs AEK Athens 2 / tip 1
Romania
Bukarest vs CS Mioveni / tip 1
Club Friendly
Legia Warshaw vs GKS Tychy / tip 1
Belgium U21
Excelsior virton vs Oostende / tip 2

Betting slip ODD 2.8
(Won)

December 5th

Russia VHL
Lada vs Izhevsk /tip 1
Russia MHL
Kapitan vs SKA-GUOR karelia / tip 1
Latvia
HS Riga vs Mogo /tip 2

Betting slip ODD 2,0
(Lost)

December 6th

2 of 3 wins today but i couldnt find any good football games nor Ice hockey for tomorrow.
My betting slip for December 6th with the best selection from IceHockey.

USA NHL
Calgary Flames vs Arizona Coyotes 1
Denmark
Odense vs Herlev 1
France
Rouen vs Nice 1
Poland
Tychy vs Zagliebe Sosnowiec
Poland
Cracovia vs Sanok 1
Switzeland
Ticino Rockets vs Visp

I will play all games as combo. Why not. Total ODD 7.1


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 6, 2022)

December 6th 
World Cup

These tips are no analysis. I just want the games to end like that. Personal opinion

Switzerland to qualify  2.8 ODD
Morocco to qualify 3.7 ODD


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 6, 2022)

Booooooooom Morocco


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 6, 2022)

Ice Hockey Games from today 5/6 Won. Last match they got a goal 20seconds before the end. R.I.P

Tips for December 7th

I will play 

Greece Super League 2
Rouf Pao vs Kifisias/ tip 2
Uganda
Vipers vs Onduparaka FC / Tip 1
Bahrain
Al-Muharraq vs Al-Budaiya / Tip 1

3 games as combo with ODDS of 2.0

I have more games but not sure what to do with them yet

Spain
FC Cordoba vs FC Pontevedra/Tip 1/ ODD 1.35
India
FC Rajasthan vs Kenkre /Tip 1/ODD 1.4
Egypt 
Pyramids vs Arab Contractors/Tip 1/ODD 1.55
Algeria
Constantine vs Chlef/Tip 1/ODD 1.55

GOOD LUCK


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 6, 2022)

Also started to post my games on youtube for fun


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 7, 2022)

Small Club Friendly Combo

Nea Salamis vs Panathinaikos tip 2
Antalyaspor vs SSC Napoli tip 2
Inter Milan vs Salzburg 2,5 +

Total ODD 2.5


----------



## Giresse (Dec 7, 2022)

Very daring to bet against Portugal here, knowing the roaster and the opponent.


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 7, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Very daring to bet against Portugal here, knowing the roaster and the opponent.


I hoped for 2 surprises yesterday. Morocco won. Switzerland got destroyed haha


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 7, 2022)

PassiveBetting said:


> December 6th
> World Cup
> 
> These tips are no analysis. I just want the games to end like that. Personal opinion
> ...


Good bet. I didn't expect they will qualify vs Spain. They could have scored few times on a counter too.


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 7, 2022)

Results December 7th

Triple Combo ODD 2.0 (WON)
Club Friendly Triple Combo ODD 2.5 (WON)
Rest of the games 3/4 Won

Low Stake 50/50 Combo Bet for December 8th

Football 
Oman 
Al-Msnaa vs Al Nahda/Tip 2/ODD 1.6
India 
Mohun Bagan vs Jameshdpur/Tip 1/ODD 1.8
Bahrain
Manama Club vs Bahrain SC/Tip 1/ODD 1.6
Ice Hockey
Canada
Victoriaville Tigres vs Shawinigan Cataractes/Tip 1/ODD 1.35
Russia 
Yaroslavl vs Kunlun/Tip 1/ODD 1.35

Total ODD 8.0

My Bookmarker doesnt offer the Canadian Ice Hockey Match, so 6,0 ODD for me.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bari (Dec 8, 2022)

Do you have a telegram channel mate?


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 8, 2022)

Bari said:


> Do you have a telegram channel mate?


Nope


----------



## PassiveBetting (Dec 8, 2022)

December 8th 
Combo bet (ODD 8) Lost

December 9th tips

Triple Combo

Germany 
Chemnitzer FC vs Hertha BSC II/ tip 1
Turkey 
Samsunspor vs Yani Malatyaspor/tip 1
Netherlands(Women)
Telstar vs PSV Eindhoven/Tip 2

Total ODD 2.4


----------



## Bari (Dec 9, 2022)

PassiveBetting said:


> Nope


Can we do like a 2.5 odds rollover for 4 days?


----------

